# Suggestions for Jungle themed villagers!



## brysonkunz (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello! I restarted my island about a month ago to mix things up. I am going for some sort of jungle core island, and I wanted some suggestions for villagers to hunt for. Please let me know!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2021)

I think Sly might work? He's like a weird tan camo colour with funky eyes that look more like a lizard. In NL his interior was jungle themed, thou idk what theme it has now.

Maybe some frogs, tigers or anteaters if those animals live in a jungle type environment.

Also maybe that one tiger I forget his name, Tybalt? He's yellow with brown spots and I'm pretty sure he's a jock. He looks like a jungle cat kinda.

Edit: oh wait also maybe the bright birds like Jitters and Twiggy.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Apr 10, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I think Sly might work? He's like a weird tan camo colour with funky eyes that look more like a lizard. In NL his interior was jungle themed, thou idk what theme it has now.
> 
> Maybe some frogs, tigers or anteaters if those animals live in a jungle type environment.
> 
> ...



I second this for sure. I was thinking hippos would be cute too! Like Biff! Or Bertha!


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 10, 2021)

I guess it depends on the kind of jungle, but if I were making a jungle themed island, I think I'd go with a mix of tropical animals.
Tigers - Leonardo, along with Tybalt or Rowan
An elephant - Dizzy or Ellie
A monkey - Flip, Deli, or Shari
An alligator - Boots or Alfonso
An anteater - Antonio
A gorilla - Louie
Julia, the peacock
A frog - Drift or Frobert
Ike, looks like a sun bear

Seems like a fun theme.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 11, 2021)

I would say tigers, lions, frogs, monkeys, and alligators. You can choose any villagers you like based on the species I mentioned.


----------



## xara (Apr 11, 2021)

i think a koala villager would fit in quite nicely! specifically, maybe melba, lyman or gonzo?


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 11, 2021)

I would suggest Avery! He has kind of an ancient civilization vibe if that’s the kind of jungle you’re going for


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 11, 2021)

I suggest Tucker. His house was jungle themed and he wears the caveman tunic as his default outfit.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 11, 2021)

I agree with species such as Tiger, Hippo, Gorilla, Monkey, etc. but I suggest also narrowing it down by exterior. I think the shack/hut-like exteriors and some of the woodsy zen exteriors would look really great on a jungle island. Below are some of my favourites in alphabetic order I saw while scrolling through this page. 










Alice - Normal Koala
Alli - Snooty Alligator
Bangle - Peppy Tiger
Bertha - Normal Hippo
Boone - Jock Gorilla
Boots - Jock Alligator
Clay - Lazy Hamster
Cranston - Lazy Ostrich
Deli - Lazy Monkey
Flip - Jock Monkey
Jitters - Jock Bird
June - Normal Cub
Plucky - Uchi Chicken
Prince - Lazy Frog
Shari - Uchi Monkey
Tucker - Lazy Elephant


----------



## Moonlight. (Apr 11, 2021)

any of the following would work imo:
- _admiral, antonio, bangle, boone, camofrog, cyrano, deli, dizzy, drago, drift, ellie, flip, frobert, henry, leonardo, ozzie, pango, papi, peewee, rowan, shari, sly, snooty, tucker, tybalt, _etc.


----------



## Manah (Apr 12, 2021)

xara said:


> i think a koala villager would fit in quite nicely! specifically, maybe melba, lyman or gonzo?


Lyman even has a jungle-themed interior


----------



## Kramweil (Apr 12, 2021)

My jungle-core island has these villagers! I would have considered Tad too, but that would be too many jocks and frogs.


----------



## maria110 (Apr 12, 2021)

Kramweil said:


> My jungle-core island has these villagers! I would have considered Tad too, but that would be too many jocks and frogs.
> View attachment 368197



I love this island map and the jungle theme sounds so fun!  

Of the villagers, I've had on my islands, Rowan and Raddle spring to mind as ones that would work well.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Apr 12, 2021)

According to my searchs, the following species could work: 

- birds. I think most of them could work as they have nice colours!
- alligators. Boots, Sly and Alfonso looks more traditional, with 'logical' colors for alligators (not exactly, but better than a pink one)
- ostrich. Phil has nice colours! And maybe Julia and Flora could work? They are special species but are nice! Phoebe is a phoenix, it doesn't exist but...
- koalas. In my opinion Canberra is the best, followed by Alice, Melba, and Lyman maybe. Most of others have special colours!
- kangaroos. 
- lions. Kitt could be a nice choice!
- rhinos. Tank is in traditional colours, Hornsby is cute.
- hippos. Bubbles and Bertha are so cute! But maybe Rocco is better...
- tigers. Make your choice, all of them are nice!
- gorillas. I think all of them could fit.
- monkeys. Same, but Shari is the cutest.
- frogs. Maybe choosing one with bright colours, as Cousteau, Diva or Drift, as frogs in the jungle wears poisonous tones.
- anteaters. All of them are nice.
- eagles. Same.
- bears. Cranky boys are maybe the ones you need. Note that bear cub could work as well: June for example has nice vibes.
- even hamsters because there are big hamsters in the jungle haha. Clay or Soleil.

I put some names next to each speacie. A lot of work lol.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 12, 2021)

I have sort of a jungle core island, and would recommend Sly, Drift, Annabelle, Gonzo, Clay, Huck, Monty, Walt, and Pango, but overall I definitely agree with what dizzy bone is saying about prioritizing house exteriors when choosing villagers. This is what I did on my island and it really helps with the atmosphere.


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 12, 2021)

Kramweil said:


> My jungle-core island has these villagers! I would have considered Tad too, but that would be too many jocks and frogs.
> View attachment 368197


 
I will definitely be dream touring later!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021



Felix Felicis said:


> According to my searchs, the following species could work:
> 
> - birds. I think most of them could work as they have nice colours!
> - alligators. Boots, Sly and Alfonso looks more traditional, with 'logical' colors for alligators (not exactly, but better than a pink one)
> ...



thank you so much for this! Canberra was actually one of my starting villagers! Too bad I let her go! Although I did think she was a little creepy...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021



sleepydreepy said:


> I have sort of a jungle core island, and would recommend Sly, Drift, Annabelle, Gonzo, Clay, Huck, Monty, Walt, and Pango, but overall I definitely agree with what dizzy bone is saying about prioritizing house exteriors when choosing villagers. This is what I did on my island and it really helps with the atmosphere.


If you have one I would love a dream address!


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 12, 2021)

Monty the cranky monkey has a mushroom themed house. I really liked him.


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 12, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Monty the cranky monkey has a mushroom themed house. I really liked him.


I had him on my old island! I loved him too!


----------



## Psicat (Apr 12, 2021)

Maybe:
Normal  Gladys the crane or Melba the Koala.
Snooty  Alli the alligator.
Peppy  Bangle the tiger and Bubbles the hippo.
Uchi  Shari the monkey.
Jock  Boone the gorilla.
Lazy  Tucker the elephant and Clay the hamster. 
Cranky  Camofrog the frog.  
Smug  Lopez the antelope.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 12, 2021)

I am making a jungle island too! I personally have a lot of ostriches, they are just all so good with the theme. Though froggycrossing on YouTube made a very useful video for finding good villagers! Her tips included looking for jungle vibe animals, not only ones that actually live in one irl. Natural tones are great on villagers, but some may have pops of colour and it will looks nice. Natural exteriors are great, such as reed roofs and such. I know animalcrossingworld.com (there is a link in the top bar of BellTree) has a list of all villagers with their exteriors if you are looking for a good source.

Of course the villagers are the most important, so here is the list froggycrossing made!


Spoiler: Villagers!


----------

